# In memory of the world's best kitty



## lenarenee (Mar 29, 2014)

I adopted her after she had been found half starved, flea infested, with 4 babies. 

She followed us where ever we went. She'd follow anyone walking around the neighborhood and walk right into their house with them and would walk the kids to and from the school bus.  

Good thing everyone loved her, because she liked to sleep in the middle of the road. (Good thing it was a tiny neighborhood, with patient neighbors!) I tried to make her an indoor only cat, but she took to jumping out 2nd story windows to get outside!  (Finally got smart and dumped gravel on her spot in the road)

She's survived an ACL injury/surgery/6 weeks in cast. (You should have heard the sailor talk coming out of my normally sedate mouth when I brought her home from the vet....only to have her jump right out of the crate and off the porch with her $2000 knee!!)

She taught me to always listen to my instincts.  One evening it was time to bring her inside and I found her waiting on the stoop. Something was wrong. No sign of any injury, but I took her to the emergency vet.  Someone had shot her....in the head!  And it wasn't a bb.  She recovered fully.

She was loving, snuggly, and purry.  She would be alone in the room....and purring.  She didn't mind if the teenagers in the house were playing video games and couldn't pet her.....she would just lay across their hands while they played.  Or sit on the top of the couch and wash their "fur" for them.

She slept with me. Waking me up often for petting. Sometimes she'd just crawl on top of me and purr.  Or sit beside me and purr until I woke up. Sometimes she'd lick me. Or rub her face on mine.  Or when I didn't cooperate she'd take out one claw and poke me.  Just one claw.  

She chased dogs she didn't like.

She snuggled with the ones she did like.

Her favorite sleeping spot was in the dirt under a holly bush.

When she was young the boys called her the "buffalo cat" because she would stampede from one side of the house to the other - slamming into the walls because she couldn't stop in time.

Never had to buy a mousetrap.

As she got older and needed more trips to the vet, I counted my blessings every time I walked out of the door with her in her carrier.  

And I stopped trying to ignore when she woke me up for petting; because I knew time would run out.

Last Saturday, it did. 

I had always promised her that when life wasn't fun for her anymore, that would be that.  For years I had wondered what it would be like; would there be an accident that ended her life, or would I need to? She'd spent so much time at the vets in her life, I dreaded ending her life in a clinic. I was lucky to be blessed with a vet who indulged my wishes on her final day - taking her behind the clinic to the trees and bushes, letting her rest in the leaves and sunshine, forgetting where she was.  When it was time, I held her.

She was 18. And I miss her.

Thanks for listening.

Here's Sheba:


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 29, 2014)

Aw bless her, and you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MoonBath (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh, oh, oh... it's terrible, isn't it. No matter how long we expect it, it hurts so badly when it's finally time. Good Journey, Sheba.


----------



## neeners (Mar 29, 2014)

awww....I'm tearing up.  so sorry for the loss of your Sheba.  she was beautiful.  gone but never forgotten.  *hugs*


----------



## eyeroll (Mar 29, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. You gave her a good life and she's in a better place. My condolences.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  It's always hard to lose a loved one, no matter what their species.


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 29, 2014)

ohhhhh... :cry:


----------



## Dennis (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry for the loss but be happy that she enhanced your life and you hers.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 29, 2014)

Bless you for caring for this baby!  I know she blessed you as much.  Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Mar 29, 2014)

So sorry for you going through that! I know how much you will miss her. Any loss of someone you love is very hard.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 29, 2014)

What a beautiful kitty! It sounds like you & Sheba had a wonderful, blessed life together. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 29, 2014)

I've had quite a few critters share my life. Some carve out a bigger place in my heart than others. The special few, like your Sheba, have changed my life in ways I hadn't expected. It hurts deeply to lose friends and family, whether four or two footed, but I eventually always come back to the idea of how much better my life is for having their companionship and love. 

It sounds like you gave Sheba a wonderful life, and she enriched your life just as much, if not more. Blessings to you both....


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 29, 2014)

Its always sad to lose a family member and that's what pets are to us. They're family. Remember all the good times and all the happy memories.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 29, 2014)

(((hugs))) :-(


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 29, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! May her soul rest in peace! May God give you the strength to go thru this time :hugs:


----------



## CCa1892 (Mar 29, 2014)

You saved Sheba and gave her a wonderful life, in return you received her loyalty and love. I have found (mostly), those who love and care for animals are unselfish, tender souls who never seem to run out of the gift of giving. There is another needy kitty out there, somewhere - she'll find you, like Sheba.  In her memory, you can proudly continue on. Thanks to Sheba, with more love to give than you started.

My kitty is also 18 years old, my heart goes out to you....


----------



## Tienne (Mar 29, 2014)

What a beautiful cat. You must love her very much and have taken such good care of her for her to live to such a high age. I'm truly sorry for your loss, lenarenee. I can only imagine the heartache and pain you must be going through and my heart goes out to you. Rest peacefully, little Sheba.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 30, 2014)

She looks like everything you described.  Gorgeous, inside and out. Good on you for helping her go before it got too painful for her.  I went through the same thing a month ago with my 17 yo kitty.  Tough decision, but a true gift.  Last weekend, I adopted another cat.  My heart still aches, but has joy now too.  I hope the same for you!


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Jencat (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful kitty.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 4, 2014)

Soapers are the BEST people!

Thank you all for taking the time to read about Sheba....and help me honor her.  Your compassion and generosity of spirit has left me with bittersweet but satisfied tears.  I just really needed someone to know how much she meant to me, but I'm surrounded by dog people.

And Graceyworks, my little one wants to know how you got a picture of Sheba in heaven.  She cried happy tears, and said she knew Sheba was okay - that God wanted her back.  There are no words to thank you for such a sweet gesture!
.
Truly....hugs to all of you; you've been a huge, huge comfort to us. Thank you all for caring so much!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Apr 4, 2014)

So sorry- I truly am. I am still mourning the loss of my beloved kitty from a year and a half ago, and I only had her a year. I can't imagine losing a beloved pet of 18 years. They do wrap themselves around your heart....will be thinking of you.
Anna Marie


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 4, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.  It's so amazing how attached we become to our pet and our pets to us.  You gave her a pretty amazing life and she enhanced yours.


----------

